# Car insurance - No Claims Discount



## sadlybroke (Jun 19, 2012)

Is proof of no claims issued by a UK insurance company of any use when insuring a Spanish car in Spain? Do insurance companies recognise it, can I get a lower insurance premium with it?


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

sadlybroke said:


> Is proof of no claims issued by a UK insurance company of any use when insuring a Spanish car in Spain? Do insurance companies recognise it, can I get a lower insurance premium with it?


Some do and some don't.

Try IBEX (or at least ask them for a quote) - they certainly accept (UK) NCD.


Most Spanish companies (if not all) share information on one central database - if your not on there (which you won't be yet) then they will need other proof which they may or may not accept. It may even have to be translated and verified by some companies.


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

Ours did, MAPFRE and Linea Directo


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

Many spanish companies will not accept ncb's over 1 month old. They will accept a current policy as proof of ncb !!


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

Contact *Expat Insurance Spain* and speak to Jane.....she'll get something sorted!


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

When we took out our first car insurance the cmpany (Abbeygate) accepted our UK NCD even though we never showed them the actual proof. Since then we are now on the Spanish list.


----------



## dunmovin (Dec 19, 2008)

sadlybroke said:


> Is proof of no claims issued by a UK insurance company of any use when insuring a Spanish car in Spain? Do insurance companies recognise it, can I get a lower insurance premium with it?


I requested a "proof of no claim" from my insurer in Hong Kong and it was readily accepted in Spain.


----------

